# Smoked wild turkey



## dogboy152 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello, all...
I harvested a nice 12lb Jake this morning, skinned it, and breasted it out. I also took the winglettes for soup stock, and of course the thighs and legs.  Normally I use the thighs and legs for soup because of all the tendons and such, but I thought about smoking them. (Gonna deep fry the breasts) 
Anybody out there had luck with smoking the drive train on a jake?


----------



## 73saint (Apr 25, 2018)

I did once back when I lived in Mississippi and had access to good turkey land. But, it was a whole bird.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 25, 2018)

We breast them out and leave the rest for the coyotes. Cut up in thin strips, breaded, and fried is the best way I’ve had the breasts. seasoned and wrapped in bacon they ain’t bad smoked either.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve got so many wild Rio Grand turkeys on the property that the wife feeds em and has most of them named.  I might harvest one bird a year. But I’m over run and there is no real sport in it. 
Like you and hillbilly made note. Those legs are nothing like domesticated birds. Don’t know why wild turkey seem to have so many more tendons.
We breast them. I’ll filet the breast. Give them a short soak in teriyaki and grill them for fajitas! Making soup out of the legs and thighs and  is a good idea.
 The spring season is ending in 2 weeks or so. Haven’t picked out my bird yet. But it will be a young one.
As for trying smoking them. Search Disney Turkey Legs on the site. Great recipes on curing and smoking. Delicious! B


----------



## dogboy152 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I've got some big trophy birds on my property, one over 25lbs, but I hunt to eat. I'll always take a yearling...they tend to follow the big Toms around anyway, so call in the big guy, shoot the eater.
I guess I'll just give 'er a shot and post the results. 
Best wishes, 
DB152


----------



## tom gallopavo (Apr 26, 2018)

We shoot a lot of turkey on our place.  We have tried smoking breasts but they always come out tough.  Best tasting birds we ever ate were shot in the fall and weighed in at an astonishing 9 pounds.  Once they get to 16 or so there is little difference between them and the 26 pound monsters.  To be fair we shoot whatever we call in.  We filled 6 of our 8 tags in the first four days so I can say they are like weeds out here (rural MO).  

Anyway, back to smoking.  Try grinding the breast up with bacon.  It's the one time you can pick the fattiest package.  Something like 1:4 ratio.  Spice it as you like, grind it again, and then smoke it.  Top with some smokey cheese and some horseradish mayo.

You are doing the legs right.  We make the stock for a couple hours, debone, then cook the meat a few hours more.  It can be used for soup but also with egg noodles by adding mushrooms and cream, some dry white wine and thickening.


----------

